# Bikini time!!!!!!!!!!!!! Which one?



## darkishstar (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't need help deciding on one.
I'm very petite and thin, so I'm going for a triangle bikini in solid raspberry pink from Tilly's. I just need help on choosing the bottom. (I was considering a striped one, but it's from Victoria's Secret, so it would be more expensive!). One bottom is just a classic string tie bikini. The other bottom is a cinch bottom, here are the links:

So which bottom would be the best for me?
FULL TILT Tie Side Womens Swimsuit Bottom 137859326 Tillys.com
String bottom.
FULL TILT Cinch Side Womens Swimsuit Bottom 137861326 Tillys.com
Cinch bottom.

I'm leaning toward the cinch, but keep in mind that I have slim hips, if any at all. D: A boyish body type because I'm small and athletic. So very little in terms of curves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I also have small A cup size boobs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!





EDIT: oops, I think the links went weird. So I took them out.

Thanks again!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 7, 2008)

i like the mettallic one its reallly cute.


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_i like the mettallic one its reallly cute._

 
Thanks but out of the bottoms, which one is better?


----------



## nunu (Apr 7, 2008)

i think you should go for the full tilt cinch side


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 9, 2008)

I like the bottoms in the 2nd picture the best I think! Love the VS stuff too - I got my tankini from there and I love it.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 11, 2008)

The _FULL TILT Tie Side Womens Swimsuit Bottom _would flatter your petite frame because it sits higher on the thigh than the other, making your legs appear longer and thinner.


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_The FULL TILT Tie Side Womens Swimsuit Bottom would flatter your petite frame because it sits higher on the thigh than the other, making your legs appear longer and thinner._

 
That's a good point, but I think since my legs are already super thin.. that it might just make me look like a skeleton instead? Thanks for the suggestion though.

I picked the cinch tie one.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 12, 2008)

I doubt it'd be skeletal, although it might. Just long and lean.

Oh, nice! I need a new bathing suit. I might have to look on that website.


----------

